# Headers, install, dyno tune



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope I am not breaking forum rules here. If so, please just delete or remove my post. I am getting Kooks 1 3/4 headers, jet coated, with catted mids all installed and dyno tuned for $1925. I was curious if this was a fair price. To me it seems like a pretty good deal. They also will port my TB and intake manifold for another $250. Just wanted some input on price. But from my looking around this sounds like a pretty decent deal.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems like a great price! Every post I've read about headers says people wish they would have paid to install them rather than do it themselves. I think the 500 bucks labor your paying is worth not having the responsibility of breaking something expensive.


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

And I am also getting a full dyno tune. I thought it was good but just wanted to confirm.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Not a bad deal.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kooks ~$1,200, ~$400 dyno tune, ~$325 install. Not too bad altho the DIY install wasn't like brain surgery. If they haven't done one on a GTO yet they may be in for a few surprises.


----------

